# Flight Bangkok to Hong Kong



## tfd (Feb 16, 2009)

how much is the best price to bangkok from hong kong best airline and best service


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

You might check out http://www.thaifly.com.


----------



## Bobr (Aug 11, 2009)

I flew on Asia Air and they are far cheaper than the regular airlines. The plane was a brand new A320 (spotless) and the flight could not have been better. It's only a 2 hour flight anyway so there is no reason to throw awat thousands of baht on a full service airline. Last time I checked, Asia Air was about 5000 baht return and Thai was 22000 baht.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I've generally been mostly confused by flight quotes. They fluctuate up and down with no seeming logic, an airline eg from the Gulf is by far the cheapest one moment, the next it's up with the more expensive carriers. Mostly expensive airlines like Thai Air seem hardly worth checking, then the best offer I find is Swissair from Zurich to Bangkok, and guess what - it turns out to be Thai Air, contracted to operate the route by the Swiss.

Sometimes the best rates are when you book months in advance. Sometimes the cheapest are available last minute.

Agents who are supposed to find the best rates for you never seem to do a good job - at least, I've always managed to find a better rate by spending half a day working through about a hundred websites.

I wish there were a simpler method.


----------

